# So much for my JD 170 "Restoration" project...



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

My "boneyard" JD 170 was delivered on Saturday. I expected to have a lot of work to do to repair and then restore the tractor, get the engine running and hoping, please, no serious transmission work. Both front tires were really low, as was one of the rear tires. The whole tractor was covered in pine needles, crud and muck! I did a quick power wash to clean off the really big stuff and then used "Nature's Orange" cleaner/degreaser to get the crud off. Another quick PW to rinse it good. I pumped up the tires, charged the battery, and this is what I got:

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=68ac6ea2-2c97-6adb-57b8-5da51fcc2e0b&size=>

As you can see, there are 2 surface rust spots on the food pads, but they are just surface. The metal is still thick and strong. I plan on power wire brushing them down, along with a bit of the surrounding paint, and repainting them. They are the same on both sides. The rest of the "tin" is in really good shape as well as the hood and there are no rips or splits in the seat.

I had other projects to do on Sunday so this afternoon, just for the heck of it, I sprayed some starter fluid down the carb, sat on the seat and turned the key. Putt ..putt..little bit of white smoke and then it died. A couple more squirts of fluid...turned the key... she fired up, no smoke, and purred like a kitten! I couldn't believe it. 

Transmission problems were a major fear. After running it for a minute, I pushed in the clutch, put the gear selector in "R", eased out the clutch and backed up..then 1st..2nd..3rd..4th..5th.. and each time the tractor moved forward, no whine and no growl. 

I thought maybe the deck was the reason for being delegated to the boneyard. I put the PTO switch in the up position, heard the blades spin and a blast of air came out of the side chute. I adjusted the cutting height to 3, released the lever to lower the deck and took off. Grass came flying out of the side chute and looking behind I could see a fairly nice cut. I was having so much fun I mowed about 1/2 the lawn before shutting it down. I even tried the lights and they work too.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=59507f53-4e24-3048-12b7-5a5650df4e2e&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=57976670-d59d-4216-6dc5-6cdc458b755e&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=1e9816d3-5234-1c96-1555-2c7036e94fb7&size=>

Tomorrow I'm going to change the oil and put on a new fuel filter, double check the deck level, blades and belts, grease all fittings and do some more cleaning and waxing.

This is going to be fun. Other than the spot painting I'm going to use the 170 until Fall and then decide on whether to do a more complete restoration job to make it like new. All in all I think I got a great deal on a tough little tractor. 

Tractor and 2 front wheel weights for $45........Delivered! 

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Good find Greg, the previous owner must have just made up their mind they wanted something new. Some people are funny that way. Hope it keeps working for you and nothing intermittent shows up later. :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

memmurphy,

Thanks. According to the delivery driver, a year and a half ago the owner bought a new tractor and didn't need the 170. Usually those get checked out and then quickly sold. I don't know why this one fell through the crack and got tagged for the bone-yard. I am keeping my fingers crossed, but I don't plan on babying it. 

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice find!!! Looks like you have a nice mower there. Granted your resto project gott shortend a bit, but it's worth it.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg,
If there was a reward for the best deal, you would get it. It really looks good all cleaned up. Not bad for a 15 year or so lawn tractor.

BTW, maybe you can pick up the 160 as a restoration project instead and used the 170 in the meantime.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the 170, but after changing the oil in the engine I'd recomend changing the lube in the tranny/rear axle also. Grease everything with a grease fitting. And if you don't already have them, get the owners manual and parts manual from Deere. You can order the manuals from your dealer and maybe save the postage, or call J.D. Publications at 1-800-522-7448 and have the serial number of the tractor handy as the manuals are specific to number ranges. And I am sure blessings will be upon you for saving a good machine from pergetory.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With a little green and yellow paint; you should have a near new looking machine! VERY nice find. How much did you pay for it if you don't mind my asking? Looks like it cuts nice too. Change all the fluids, filters, a tune up, and a blade sharpening and you should be go for he season. 

By the way NICE looking Dautless in the background! I have a baby 1974 13-4 Whaler.  :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You got one hell of a deal wish i could run across those :thumbsup: Happy mowing:clap: 
Jody


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Gave the serial number of the 170 to my dealer and they looked it up in Deer's archives. Guy in the same town bought it new on 4/30/90, so it is almost exactly 14 years old. Ordered the operators manual, $25 plus $6.95 S&H. Should be here by UPS in 7-10 days. Parts manual was $40, so I will use my dealer for any parts I may need for the time being.

Bontai,

According to the dealer, the transmission is a sealed unit so I can't easily change the oil. Service Mgr said they don't have many problems with those units. I will be doing all the other fluid changes and lube.

Greg


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg,
You can go to www.johndeere.com and register on JDparts on line. Once registered, you can type in the model number 170 and have access to parts diagrams, exploded assembly drawings and actually see what list price is gonna be on parts BEFORE you go to the dealer. You can also see what parts are no longer available. It's free and if you don't want spam in your box you have that option when you register. I keep forgetting that Deere raised manual prices a large amount recently. Again, congratulations on your tractor!


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg,
Your dealer is correct, the transmission is a sealed unit. The only time you would need to put lubricant in it is when you do a complete disassembly and rebuild. My service manual on my 112L, which also covers the 108, 111, and 116, gives out this info. The transaxle on these is the same as the 160, 170, 180.

It sounds like you will have more money tied up in the manuals than you do the actual mower.


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Awsome prodject. Are you going to use it for display or actually use it?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Chris,

I'm using the 170 to mow with now, and it does a very good job. I will be putting the mower deck and bagger on my Craftsman LT1500 soon and will then use the 170 for pulling a cart, spreader, and aerator.

Later this year I will decide to restore or just to let it work.

Greg


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Gregg! Just wondering if you restored it or not?


----------

